# PBS: Paul McCartney @ Great Performances



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Get your Tivo ready!

PAUL MCCARTNEY: CHAOS AND CREATION AT ABBEY ROAD premieres on February 27, 2006 on PBS.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/shows/mccartney/index.html

If you have HD, check your local PBS in HD channel too.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Get your Tivo ready!
> 
> PAUL MCCARTNEY: CHAOS AND CREATION AT ABBEY ROAD premieres on February 27, 2006 on PBS.
> 
> ...


Good show. Recorded before the last tour. Unfortunately the "Great Performances" version (which from all accounts is the same as the BBC version) is only a bit more than half the show. DVD release is planned for later in the year.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Did anyone else notice a response from your pets when Chaos and
Creation at Abbey Road is on at your house?

My dogs stood up and watched the tv when Paul started playing with the crystal glasses.

I'm looking forward to the DVD of this program. Perhaps Ronnie is too. 

--------

If you missed the PBS special, check this site for your local listings.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/shows/mccartney/index.html

WTTW and their HD version offers a bunch of re-airings.

Great Performances: Paul McCartney: Chaos and Creation at Abbey Road
Thursday, March 2, 3:30am WTTW 11

--------

Great Performances: Paul McCartney: Chaos and Creation at Abbey Road
WTTW-DT

Sunday, March 5, 10:00pm

Monday, March 6, 3:00am

Monday, March 6, 8:00am

Monday, March 6, 1:00pm

Friday, March 10, 8:00pm

Saturday, March 11, 12:00am

Saturday, March 11, 4:00am

Saturday, March 11, 8:00am

Saturday, March 11, 12:00pm

Saturday, March 11, 4:00pm


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

edc said:


> Good show. Recorded before the last tour. Unfortunately the "Great Performances" version (which from all accounts is the same as the BBC version) is only a bit more than half the show. DVD release is planned for later in the year.


Paul McCartney @ Larry King tonight.

http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/larry.king.live/


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

You really have to feel sorry for the person who had to transcribe this show.

All those people speaking at once.

--------

CNN LARRY KING LIVE

Interview With Paul McCartney, Heather Mills McCartney

Aired March 3, 2006 - 21:00 ET

THIS IS A RUSH TRANSCRIPT. THIS COPY MAY NOT BE IN ITS FINAL FORM AND
MAY BE UPDATED.

http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0603/03/lkl.01.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

From a Tivo search...

Paul McCartney: Creation and Chaos in the Back Yard
The artist records a new album

Sun 3/19 6:00 PM Central time VH1CL
Duration: 1 hour No Rating Arts, Music

Mon, Mar 20 11pm VH1 CLASSIC ROCK

Tue, Mar 21 07:00 PM VH1 CLASSIC ROCK

http://www.vh1.com/channels/vh1_classic/channel.jhtml

I've also found a PBS station with this program still listed, so keep your eyes open for it.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

SIR PAUL MCCARTNEY's campaigning wife HEATHER MILLS MCCARTNEY has helped launch a celebrity shoe auction to raise money for a landmine charity. The former model displayed some of the 80 pairs of shoes to be sold on auction website eBay, including a pair of her ex-BEATLE husband's slip-on footwear and her black stiletto boots.

http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xml... supports landmine charity auction_22_03_2006

I don't know how to find the auction on ebay, but here's a start....

http://search.ebay.com//search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=mccartney+shoes


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Great Performances

"Paul McCartney: Chaos and Creation at Abbey Road"

Paul McCartney re-interprets old songs and shares some new ones for an
intimate audience at London's Abbey Road studios. 
(Source: Tivo listings)

Check local PBS listings.

My local listings show it airing on June 4 at 9pm Central.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/shows/mccartney/index.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Siegfried & Roy, Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr to attend the June 30 premiere of "Love," the Cirque du Soleil-Beatles show at The Mirage.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2006/May-28-Sun-2006/news/7657596.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Count down the days, and more, till he's 64
Updated 6/16/2006 8:41 AM ET

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2006-06-15-mccartney_x.htm

Forbes > Lists > Top 100 Celebrities > Paul McCartney 
http://www.forbes.com/lists/2006/53/55T6.html

June 09, 2006
He's the cook of the house
Apropos of nothing, here's Paul McCartney making mashed potatoes.
http://chicagotribune.com/popmachine

Now he's 64
For Paul McCartney, 'many years from now' is next month, and it's time
to wonder: Has art become life?
By Mark Caro
Tribune entertainment reporter
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/arts/chi-0605270214may28,1,6133791.story


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

When Beatles Attack!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, can someone check their Tivo listings and see if this program's airtime matches this tv listing?

The Tivo listing website is coming up with

Sat 11/4 12:00 PM Central AETV

which is different from the A&E website listing info.

Thanks!

--------------------------

*Paul McCartney: The Space Within Us*

Rated: TVPG
Running Time: 60 Minutes
Closed Captions: Yes

Upcoming Airings:
Saturday, November 04 @ 12pm/11C

http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=195944&airingid=196596

http://www.aetv.com/


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The cast of "Cirque du Soleil: The Beatles - LOVE" are scheduled to
perform @ the Leno show on NBC.

Wed 11/15 10:35 PM Central
NBC (Check local listings)
Duration: 1 hour, 02 minutes
Rated: TV-14
Comedy, Talk Shows, Talk Show

Note: this is a week from Wednesday, so the Leno website doesn't have
it listed yet.

http://www.nbc.com/nbc/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/music/

http://www.nbc.com/leno

http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/CirqueDuSoleil/en/showstickets/love/intro/intro.htm

Source: Tivo listings

Also see:

Rock 'n' Roll Forever: Ed Sullivan's Greatest Hits
WNET / check local listings
Performances by Elvis Presley, the Beatles, Ray Charles, the Supremes,
the Doors, Janis Joplin, the Mamas and the Papas.

-----------

Also check this page for possible Beatles, McCartney, George Martin
and Stuart Sutcliffe related programs. Also look for the Rhythm of
Life series.
http://schedule.ovationtv.com/OVATION1106.pdf



DianaMo said:


> Siegfried & Roy, Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr to attend the June 30 premiere of "Love," the Cirque du Soleil-Beatles show at The Mirage.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2006/May-28-Sun-2006/news/7657596.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul McCartney and Alec Baldwin rehearse promos for SNL 1993


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Paul McCartney and Alec Baldwin rehearse promos for SNL 1993


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I hear Paul was on SNL last night. Let me know if that shows up on Youtube.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Weird Al "interviews" Paul McCartney *


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

In Performance
Paul McCartney's 'Ecce Cor Meum,' Live in Concert
Listen Online Tuesday at 7:30 p.m. ET

On Nov. 14, 2006

NPR.org -- in collaboration with member station WNYC -- will present a live webcast of the only U.S. performance of Ecce Cor Meum, taking place at New York's Carnegie Hall from 7:30 to 10 p.m. ET.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6468926

http://www.npr.org/


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Isn't this thread title, like, an oxymoron?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paul & HSN...in the news...*

Originally posted: May 30, 2007



> Paul McCartney: The man who played Shea Stadium and the Home Shopping Network
> 
> It was 40 years ago Friday that the Beatles "Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band" changed the music landscape as we know it.
> 
> Two days short of this anniversary, Paul McCartney will be appearing on the Home Shopping Network to flog his new album, "Memory Almost Full," which Starbucks new Hear label will release next Tuesday.


Read entire blog entry at:
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_popmachine/2007/05/paul_mccartney_.html


> Scheduled to air May 30 at 8 p.m. and May 31 at 1:30 a.m. and 2:30 p.m., the special 30-minute program will feature cuts from the new CD, discussions with McCartney fans and the broadcast premiere of video segments from ex-Beatle Paul McCartney.


http://tampabay.bizjournals.com/tampabay/stories/2007/05/28/daily16.html

Paul McCartney "Memory Almost Full" CD with Bonus 3-Song CD - Item: 259-099
http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default.aspx?webp_id=3561279&web_id=3561279&ocm=sekw


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Home > GMA Good Morning America
*Paul McCartney: 'Surprisingly OK' After Separation*

'When I'm 64' Haunts Former Beatle Now That He's Reached His 60s

Link includes video and text transcripts too.

http://www.abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=3252188&page=1

GMA mentioned that they'll be showing clips from the Paul concert next week.

I noticed that both the cable PVR and Tivo didn't list Paul on today's GMA.

We just had to know about it ahead of time.

--------

Also see: http://www.maccareport.com


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*McCartney, Ringo, Yoko, Olivia Harrison @ Larry King show*

A Larry King exclusive!

Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr, Yoko Ono Lennon, and Olivia Harrison together to celebrate the one year anniversary of The Beatles' "LOVE" by Cirque du Soleil!

9 p.m. ET. Tuesday, June 26.

 E-mail your questions for the guests.
 Send us a video e-mail!

Source:
http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/larry.king.live/

Get your Tivo ready!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Text transcript of McCartney, Ringo, Yoko, Olivia Harrison @ Larry King show
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0706/26/lkl.01.html

The page at:
http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/larry.king.live
has some video samples from the interview too.



DianaMo said:


> *McCartney, Ringo, Yoko, Olivia Harrison @ Larry King show*
> 
> A Larry King exclusive!
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul McCartney concert photos June 27th, 2007 - Hollywood

http://www.amoeba.com/live-shows/performances/hollywood/2007-june-27/paul-mccartney/photos.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I didn't know that George Harrison had a brother.

BTW, check out the photo with the obit. I've never seen a swimming pool pic in the obits before.

Peter Harrison
1941 - 2007

Peter Harrison, older brother of the late Beatle, George Harrison, and a long-time Henley resident, has died at the age of 66. He had been ill with cancer.

http://www.henleystandard.co.uk/features/obituaries.php


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*McCartney's unintentional dedication to Linda*

By WENN world entertainment news - Thursday, September 6 01:30 pm



> Sir Paul McCartney was shocked to learn of a hidden meaning behind his
> album title Memory Almost Full - it is also an anagram in dedication
> to his late wife Linda.


Read entire article at:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/wenn/20070906/ten-mccartney-s-unintentional-dedication-c60bd6d.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Has anyone been following the Beatles music thread on the Zits comic
strip this week?

It started on November 13.
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp?date=20071113

November 14
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp?date=20071114

November 15
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp?date=20071115

November 16
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp?date=20071116

Check here for the latest Zits comic strip:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp

The Seattle Post-Intelligencer comics page
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

None of those links work for me.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Try this page and click on the ZITS option at the bottom of the comics list.
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/

FWIW, you might be experiencing one of these issues...



> Note: If you're using Norton Internet Security 2006 and cannot see today's comic strip, please read our special help page. Help is also available for Norton Internet Security 2005, Norton Internet Security 2004, Norton Personal Firewall 2003 or older versions.
> 
> If you're having problems with Zone Alarm Pro, see this page.
> 
> ...


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Paul McCartney is on Howard Stern's Master Tape Theatre from 10/18/01 right now.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Today's Beatles related comic strip...

November 17
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/zits.asp?date=20071117



DianaMo said:


> Has anyone been following the Beatles music thread on the Zits comic
> strip this week?
> 
> It started on November 13.
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The McCartney interview: 'I'm trying to create an antidote' for difficult times

by [email protected]

http://leisureblogs.chicagotribune.com/turn_it_up/2007/11/the-mccartney-i.html

Sample:



> Q: But as a listener and music fan, is digital distribution a step forward?
> 
> A: Im from the world of 45's and LPs, then it became cassettes and 8-tracks, then CDs, and now its downloading. It doesnt make much difference to me. Its up to the people however they want to buy and however they want to listen. Its not for me to tell them what to do. We always try and accommodate all tastes. I hear that vinyl is the best way to listen to music, but _Im not an audiophile_.
> 
> ...


Read entire article at:

http://leisureblogs.chicagotribune.com/turn_it_up/2007/11/the-mccartney-i.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

TV ALERT:

Paul McCartney: The Space Within Us

Paul McCartney performs Beatles hits and other songs in concert.

Wednesday, December 5

9:00 pm - 10:00 pm, WTTW (PBS)

Check your local PBS listings to see when this program will air.

www.pbs.org

I've seen it listed on other PBS channels on Sat 12/1 8:00 PM.

Tivo search
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do

McCartney search at PBS.org
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=mccartney+site:pbs.org&btnG=Search


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paul McCartney: Live at the Olympia*

Paul McCartney and his band play Beatles favorites and hits from his
solo career at the Olympia music hall in Paris.

Monday, December 24
3:00 am - 4:00 am, AETV

Source: Tivo listings.

From the A&E website:

Upcoming Airings:

Sunday, December 23 @ 10pm/9C
Monday, December 24 @ 2am/1C

http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=259520&airingid=259527

Check your local tv listings. 

Have a Joyful Christmas Everyone!

Diana


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> TV ALERT:
> 
> Paul McCartney: The Space Within Us
> 
> ...


I did watch this one and though it was good, McCartney's voice is really showing his age. Up until a few years ago, he could still belt out a song with the best of them. But the last few times I've seen him perform, he hasn't had the "punch" he used to have.

I think his personal life tribulations have taken their toll on him. Too bad.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you recall the Leno show devoting an entire program to Paul McCartney's visit?

The Leno show has been running re-runs during the writer's strike.

Watch this page just in case they decide to reair this one.

http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/calendar/


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*He's out of my life: Jackson erases McCartney from hit duet*



> ... the former Beatle's singing has been removed from The Girl Is Mine 2008.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=504734&in_page_id=1773

------


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

TV ALERT:

Paul McCartney: Live at the Olympia
A&E
Rated: TVPG
Running Time: 60 Minutes
Genre:
Closed Captions: Yes

Upcoming Airings:

Saturday, December 29 @ 12pm/11C 
http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=259520&airingid=259527

My Tivo lists it as:

Paul McCartney: Live at the Olympia

McCartney and his band play Beatles favorites and hits from his solo career at the Olympia music hall in Paris.

Saturday, December 29
5:00 pm - 6:00 pm, AETV

Sunday, January 6
1:00 pm - 2:00 pm, AETV

So check your local listings for times.

--------

Paul McCartney: The Space Within Us

Paul McCartney performs Beatles hits and other songs in concert.

Sunday, January 6
12:00 pm - 1:00 pm, AETV

--------

The Linda McCartney Story

While on assignment to photograph the Beatles for Rolling Stone, Linda Eastman meets and falls in love with Paul McCartney. Based on the book "Linda McCartney: A Portrait" by Danny Fields.

Monday, January 7
10:45 am - 12:20 pm, ELOVE


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

A message from Paul...

http://www.paulmccartney.com/news.php#1123/200


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I know Tivo people tend to miss the Ondemand features on cable.

If you have access to it, you might like these videos:

*The Beatles: 'Within You Without You / Tomorrow Never Knows'*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Sat, May 31
From the new Beatles compilation, Love, "Within You Without You /
Tomorrow Never Knows" combines the two classic tracks in a psychedelic
collage of Beatles footage. Pretty cool stuff for a band that's been
gone 35 years.
TVPG | 2 mins
?
FIND IT: Music > All Videos A-L > The Beatles: 'Within You Without You
/ Tomorrow Never Knows'

*U2 & Paul McCartney: 'Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band'*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Fri, May 16
From the Live 8 Concert in London, Paul McCartney joins U2 to sing the
Beatles classic, "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band".
TVPG | 5 mins
?
FIND IT: Music > All Videos M-Z > U2 & Paul McCartney: 'Sgt. Pepper's
Lonely Hearts Club Band'


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Imagine ... The Beatles in LOVE*
SUNDAEP [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Mon, May 19, 2:30p - 3:30p
Cirque du Soleil's show "LOVE" is a visual interpretation of the music
of The Beatles.
2007 | TVPG | 60 mins
http://www.sundancechannel.com/films/500225155


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Beatle fans tv listings*

*Help!*
SUNDANCE P [Dolby Stereo]
Fri, Jun 27, 9:20a - 11:00a
John, Paul, George and Ringo ( The Beatles ) are chased by zealots (
Leo McKern , Eleanor Bron ) seeking one of Ringo's rings.
1965 | G | 100 mins | * * *

*Biography*
The Beatles' Women
A & E TV [Closed Captioned]
Sun, Jul 6, 6:00a - 7:00a
Women who influenced the Beatles' lives.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 08/08/2007)
2007 | TVPG | 60 mins

*The Rutles: All You Need Is Cash*
VH1 CLASSIC [Dolby Stereo]
Thu, Jul 3, 12:30a - 2:00a
This pseudo-documentary spoofs the Beatles from their early days in
Liverpool through their U.S. tour and breakup.
1978 | NR | 90 mins | * * *

*Private Sessions*
Ringo Starr
AETV [Closed Captioned]
Sun, Jul 6, 8:00a - 9:00a
The life and musical career of Ringo Starr.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 02/03/2008)
2008 | TVPG | 60 mins

*Money*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Fri, Aug 8
Follow the words and sing along with friends and family to this
popular Karaoke Song "Money" in the style of The Beatles.
TVPG | 2 mins
FIND IT: Music > Karaoke > 60's > Money
*
Later ... With Jools Holland*
Paul McCartney, The Flaming Lips and Others
182 OVATION [Dolby Stereo]
Thu, Jun 26, 8:30p - 10:00p
Performances include Paul McCartney, the Flaming Lips, Travis and
Shola Ama & LCGC.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 05/04/2008)
2008 | 90 mins

*The U.S. vs. John Lennon*
VH1CL
Tue, Jul 1, 4:00p - 6:00p
Musician John Lennon arouses the ire of the U.S. government when he
starts campaigning against the Vietnam War.
2006 | PG-13 | 120 mins | * * *

*Classic Albums*
John Lennon: Plastic Ono Band
473 VH1CL [Dolby Stereo]
Thu, Jun 26, 3:00p - 4:00p
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 06/24/2008)
2008 | 60 mins

*Chapter 27*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Wed, Jul 30
A film about M D C in the days leading up to the infamous murder of
John Lennon. Release Date: 6/28 /2008
G | 2 mins
FIND IT: Movies & Events > In Theaters > Trailers > Chapter 27

*Guitar Universe 2*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Sun, Aug 31
"Restringing Your Guitar". Luthier Glenn Harrison demonstrates the
many ways to restring each type of guitar. Whether the mighty Les
Paul, a nylon string acoustic, a typical Fender Strat or the steel
string dreadnaught, you'll see it all.
TV14 | 7 mins
FIND IT: Music > ARC: A&R Channel > ARC Originals > Guitar Universe 2

Source: http://tvplanner.comcast.net

Ronnie the Collie with a CVI Electric car


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Photo exhibit from Mike McCartney opens at Rock Hall*

Black and white photo exhibit by Paul McCartney's brother from
Liverpool in the 1960s.
By Ted Klopp, Newsradio WTAM 1100
Wednesday, June 25, 2008

http://www.wtam.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=122520&article=3877226

Hint: Click on the link below the pic of Mike for a slide show of the exhibit.

Years ago I met Mike McGear at a book signing in Chicago for his book
"The Macs: Mike McCartney's family album." I'm guessing it was 1981
or so.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

TV listings for Beatles fans

*The Singing Bee*
BRAVO [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Mon, Sep 15, 11:30a - 12:00p
Contestants must correctly recall missing lyrics of songs by Paul
McCartney and John Lennon.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 10/09/2007)

I watched this show when it first aired. It was funny how difficult
it was to get the lyrics right.

*Stuart Sutcliffe: The Lost Beatle*
OVATION [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Wed, Sep 17, 5:00p - 6:00p
Musician Stuart Sutcliffe dies of a a cerebral hemorrhage shortly
after leaving the Beatles.
2005 | 60 mins

*A Hard Day's Night*
IFC [Closed Captioned]
Thu, Sep 11, 6:00p - 7:30p
John, Paul, George and Ringo ( The Beatles ) spend 36 wild hours in
London, besieged by exuberant fans.
1964 | G | 90 mins | * * * *

*How I Won the War*
INDIE [Closed Captioned] [Secondary Audio Program]
Tue, Sep 9, 1:30a - 3:25a
A British officer ( Michael Crawford ) recalls his absurd leadership
of other World War II misfits ( John Lennon , Roy Kinnear ).
1967 | NR | 115 mins | * * *

Classic Albums
*John Lennon: Plastic Ono Band*
VH1CL [Dolby Stereo]
Tue, Sep 9, 5:00p - 6:00p
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 06/24/2008)
2008 | 60 mins
*
The U.S. vs. John Lennon*
VH1CL [Dolby Stereo]
Tue, Sep 9, 6:00p - 8:00p
Musician John Lennon arouses the ire of the U.S. government when he
starts campaigning against the Vietnam War.
2006 | PG-13 | 120 mins | * * *


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

US vs john lennon is on DVD.. I bet the one on VH1CL is cut up..


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

* Linda McCartney Foods announces sales increase and new products*
Friday, 24 October 2008


> As meat prices soar and food bills increase, Linda McCartney Foods is leading the way with accessible meat free frozen foods as one of the fastest growing brands in the UK.


http://www.talkingretail.com/index....d-new-products&catid=5:product-news&Itemid=10

If the link doesn't work, try

http://www.talkingretail.com

and run a search on "Linda".


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

At the beginning of today's edition of "The View", the hosts mentioned that Paul McCartney was scheduled to visit on Wednesday's show.

http://abc.go.com/daytime/theview/schedule

As I type this, their website doesn't list him as a guest.

http://abc.go.com/daytime/theview/

Get your Tivo ready!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

This is just too kewl!

For auction at shopgoodwill.com

The Beatles Hallmark 5 Ornament Set

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4407377


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> At the beginning of today's edition of "The View", the hosts mentioned that Paul McCartney was scheduled to visit on Wednesday's show.
> 
> http://abc.go.com/daytime/theview/schedule
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*
Paul McCartney's Fireside chats*

http://www.sirius.com/firemanradio

http://www.paulmccartney.com/news.php

I don't have Sirius, so I haven't heard these.

 I've read that they're quite interesting.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

April 8th, 2009
*Paul McCartney's official site serving malware*



> All you (dont) need is malware on Paul McCartneys official web site.
> 
> According to Mary Landesman at ScanSafe, the official web site of Paul McCartney (paulmccartney dot com) has been compromised, and is serving live exploits to its visitors.


http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=3098


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Meat-free Monday*
(Getty photo by Dave Hogan / June 15, 2009)


> Moby, Stella McCartney, Kelly Osbourne, Yoko Ono, Sir Paul McCartney, Mary McCartney, James McCartney, Sam Taylor-Wood and Kate attend the Meat-Free Monday launch held at Inn the Park, St James' Park in London.Bosworth


http://www.chicagotribune.com/media/photo/2009-06/47506584.jpg

Source:

Photos in the news...
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/chi-pod-pix,0,6615505.photogallery


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Goodwill Auction:

Pair Beatles Yellow Submarine Earrings (4905760)
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4905760

Beatles/Rhinestone Purse (4903918)
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4903918

Try a search on BEATLES here to see what else is listed.
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/search/

Its interesting just to see what exists at Goodwill Auctions.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul McCartney's pre-Neverland visit...

*CNN LARRY KING LIVE

Death of A Legend
*
Aired July 2, 2009 - 21:00 ET

Video of interview with Jermaine Jackson
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2009/07/03/lkl.jermaine.intv.long.cnn?iref=videosearch



> THIS IS A RUSH TRANSCRIPT. THIS COPY MAY NOT BE IN ITS FINAL FORM AND MAY BE UPDATED.
> 
> Larry KING: Did he see this first?
> 
> ...


Further on down in the program...



> ROWLANDS: Larry, we're in the main house, just inside the main foyer. This is a good indication of what the entire house of 13,000 plus square foot plus house is like, a lot of wood. It just absolutely gorgeous, as you can see.
> 
> And Miko, our tour guide here, one of the things you see around here is the Sycamore logo. Michael Jackson bought this pretty much in tact in terms of the main house.
> 
> ...


Source:
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0907/02/lkl.01.html

Paul McCartney adds additional statement in tribute to Michael Jackson



> We recorded in Air Studios, London with George Martin producing and eventually went to California to make the video for the song. Funnily enough, I was staying at the ranch that Michael later bought and made into Neverland.


http://www.examiner.com/x-2082-Beatles-Examiner~y2009m7d3-Paul-McCartney-adds-additional-statement-in-tribute-to-Michael-Jackson

I wonder if Paul will end up buying Neverland. You know, Michael bought his songs, so Paul gets the ranch.

He's one of those rare people who could afford it.

BTW, where was the video "Say Say Say" filmed?

Was it at the Sycamore Valley Ranch too or did they just stay there?

The "Say Say Say" video on Youtube





Paul's memories of Michael Jackson
http://www.paulmccartney.com/news.php

*Paul McCartney on Michael Jackson: a bite from the past*
Jul 4, 2009, 02:35 PM | by Cyndi Stivers



> Between set-ups, McCartney sits down with a young LIFE magazine reporter (yours truly) to talk about his work. Legendary Beatles producer George Martin, who's also on set, has just let slip that McCartney has a new album on the way (which turns out to be "Pipes of Peace"), featuring Michael Jackson, with whom McCartney had just collaborated on "The Girl Is Mine." So here's McCartney telling the story, complete with imitations of Jackson and a Joe Franklin-like talent-show host. (I'm including a transcript, since there's a lot of background noise from the smoke machine they were using to fog up the set.)


http://music-mix.ew.com/2009/07/paul-mccartney-on-michael-jackson-bite-from-the-past.html


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just announced today he is stopping in Dallas to play at the new Cowboys stadium in August. I might have to skip a morgage payment and see the show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Just announced today he is stopping in Dallas to play at the new Cowboys stadium in August. I might have to skip a morgage payment and see the show.


He's going to play Fenway Park soon and my wife asked me if I was interested. Up until a couple of years ago, I would've been. But as I mentioned earlier in this thread, every time I've seen him perform on TV the last couple of years it's just not been that good. His voice is not what it was.

I'd rather remember him as he was than see him decline.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Word is he's coming here this summer to help celebrate the one year anniversary of our fancy new BOK Arena.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

> Paul McCartney Makes His First Visit To The Late Show
> Wednesday, July 15th
> 
> The legendary musician, who, as part of The Beatles, made his U.S. television debut at the Ed Sullivan Theater on "The Ed Sullivan Show" 45 years ago, returns to that very stage to sit down for an interview with Dave. McCartney will also perform later in the broadcast.


Source:
http://lateshow.cbs.com/latenight/lateshow/show_info/pants/

*Tivo listing...*

Late Show With David Letterman

Next episode: Musician Paul McCartney

Wed 7/15 10:35 PM Central time
CBS 
1 hour, 02 minutes TV-PG

Musician Paul McCartney.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

From the Over the Hedge comic strip...

http://comics.com/over_the_hedge/2003-02-25/










More comics that mention McCartney at:
http://comics.com/search/?Search=mccartney&PerPage=10

Beatles mentioned
http://comics.com/search/?Search=beatles&PerPage=10

Related articles:

Michael Jackson's Estate: Saved by the Beatles

By STEPHEN GANDEL Wednesday, Jul. 01, 2009

http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1908185,00.html

What will Beatles songs add up to in Michael Jackson's estate?
Updated 7/2/2009
http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2009-07-01-jackson-sony-beatles-estate_N.htm

Also see...

http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/jackson.asp


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

dogcat321 said:


> Great, thanks!


And if you missed it, or want to see additional songs....

*The Late Show with David Letterman
Live On Letterman - Paul McCartney Webcast - 07/15/09*

Clip (22:52)



> The music legend performs a special mini-concert on top of the Ed Sullivan Theater Marquee. Songs include: "Coming Up," "Band on the Run," "Let Me Roll It," "Helter Skelter," and "Back in the USSR."


http://www.cbs.com/late_show/video/mccartney.php


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

According to my Tivo...



> Late Show With David Letterman
> 
> Next episode: Paul McCartney; Bruce Willis
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The Beatles are fab for business

The band's sonically upgraded CDs sold 235,000 copies during their first two days in stores.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-et-beatles16-2009sep16,0,5270664.story


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

In case your Tivo isn't aware of these shows...

*The Beatles: Video Collection*

Thu 9/17 2:00 PM 163 VH1CLASSICS
(Check for repeats)
Duration: 1 hour Central time
No Rating
Music, Arts

*Saturday Rock the Deuce*

"Rock Band: Beatles Edition"

Sun 9/20 12:00 AM 161 MTV2
Duration: 1 hour
Rated: TV-PG
Music, TV Show, Arts, TV Shows

*All Together Now* (2008)

The Beatles and Cirque du Soleil work on a stage production.

Fri 9/18 9:15 AM 318 SHOWHD
Duration: 1 hour, 45 minutes
Rated: NR
Documentary, Movies

Crew:
Adrian Wills (Director), Martin Bolduc (Producer), Jonathan Clyde
(Producer), Neil Aspinall (Executive Producer), Jacques Méthé
(Executive Producer)

* A Hard Day's Night *(1964)

John, Paul, George and Ringo spend 36 wild hours in London, besieged
by exuberant fans.

IFC (check local listings)
Duration: 1 hour, 35 minutes
Rated: G
Comedy, Musical, Movies

Cast:
The Beatles, Wilfrid Brambell, Norman Rossington, John Junkins, Victor
Spinetti, Anna Quayle, Deryck Guyler, Richard Vernon, Edward Malin,
Robin Ray, Lionel Blair, Alison Seebohm, David Jaxon

Crew:
Richard Lester (Director), Alun Owen (Writer), Walter Shenson (Producer)

and Stella tv

*FashionTelevision*

Next episode: Jason Wu; Stella McCartney

Wed 9/23 7:00 AM 374 FASHC (Sat) 30 minutes TV-14

Jason Wu; Stella McCartney's touching tribute to her famous father;
Annie Leibovitz.

*Designer Marathon*

Next episode: Stella McCartney

Fri 9/25 4:00 AM 374 FASHC (Sat) 1 hour TV-14

Stella McCartney has been a designer for Chloe and has designed her
own line under Tom Ford's Gucci.

*Design
*
Next episode: Esteban Cortazar; Mandarina

Tue 9/22 5:30 AM 374 FASHC (Sat) 30 minutes TV-PG

Esteban Cortazar; Mandarina by Yohji Yamamoto; Ennio Capasa; Sonia
Rykiel; Fakarava Hotel; Wunderkind; Consuelo Castiglioni; Stella
McCartney.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Dhani Harrison: The son of Beatle George describes how he learned to embrace the music and Thenewno2*
http://leisureblogs.chicagotribune....arned-to-embrace-the-music-and-thenewno2.html

*Paul McCartney's son says he's ready to follow in dad's footsteps*

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...o-follow-in-dads-footsteps-at-US-debut-Nov-14


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Want to get college credit for studying the Beatles?

*Z401: The Music of The Beatles*

Dr. Glenn Gass
Indiana University -- School of Music

http://www.music.indiana.edu/som/courses/rock/beatles.html

Below are MIT/Harvard classes for High School students..

*H3127: The Beatles: A Musical and Social History*
http://esp.mit.edu/learn/HSSP/Harvard_Spring_2010/catalog

also available:

H3128: Shakespeare for Groundlings, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bard

H3126: Harry Potter in Society


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Macca admits to being 'slightly nervous' ahead of White House performance in front of Obamas*

By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 5:39 PM on 2nd June 2010



> This is McCartney's first major lifetime achievement award from the U.S. government.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ous-ahead-White-House-performance-Obamas.html


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw the photo of Paul with the President and thought to myself, which would I rather meet. (nothing to do with politics, meeting the President is a great thing and I even voted for him.) I chose Paul. Once a Beetle fan, always a Beetle fan.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I saw the photo of Paul with the President and thought to myself, which would I rather meet. (nothing to do with politics, meeting the President is a great thing and I even voted for him.) I chose Paul. Once a Beetle fan, always a Beetle fan.


A real fan would spell Beatle correctly. 

As a matter of fact, a real Beatle fan would misspell "beetle" as "beatle" from pure force of habit.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> A real fan would spell Beatle correctly.
> 
> As a matter of fact, a real Beatle fan would misspell "beetle" as "beatle" from pure force of habit.


:up: And I've done it. Also have had to explain to my kids (who are big Beatles fans) why it's Beatles, rather than Beetles.

But anyway, I agree. I'd rather meet Sir Paul, who must have some AMAZING stories to tell rather than the Prez.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> :up: And I've done it. Also have had to explain to my kids (who are big Beatles fans) why it's Beatles, rather than Beetles.


Can you educate us?

Is it simply "beat" as in "a musical beat"? (I checked Wikipedia, and skimming the beginning I see no direct explanation, though it does say "and they became "The Beatals" for the first few months of the year" with attribution.)

(I say this as someone who has 364 out of 4989 items in my iTunes library being Beatles items.. though a bunch of those are podcasts and such. I think when I looked on my ipod itself, it was about 10% Beatles.)


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Gershwin Songwriting Prize: Paul Without John?
by TOM COLE



> In the words of the press release, "The Gershwin Prize for Popular Song was created by the Library of Congress to honor artists whose creative output transcends distinctions between musical styles and idioms, bringing diverse listeners together and fostering mutual understanding and appreciation."
> 
> To which does that phrase best apply: The Beatles? Or Wings?


http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127372441&ps=rs



DianaMo said:


> *Macca admits to being 'slightly nervous' ahead of White House performance in front of Obamas*
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 5:39 PM on 2nd June 2010
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

"Paul McCartney: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song In Performance at the White House" tapes on Tuesday, June 2 and airs on *Wednesday, July 28 at 8 p.m. ET on PBS stations* nationwide, followed by an encore presentation at 9:30 p.m.

http://www.pbs.org/inperformanceatthewhitehouse/

Video clips from that event
http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b184082_obamas_score_killer_seats.html


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mattack said:


> Can you educate us?
> 
> Is it simply "beat" as in "a musical beat"? (I checked Wikipedia, and skimming the beginning I see no direct explanation, though it does say "and they became "The Beatals" for the first few months of the year" with attribution.)
> 
> (I say this as someone who has 364 out of 4989 items in my iTunes library being Beatles items.. though a bunch of those are podcasts and such. I think when I looked on my ipod itself, it was about 10% Beatles.)


When they were teens, Buddy Holly and the Crickets were a favorite of John, Paul, and George. "Beetles" was an homage to the Crickets, but being a fan of authors that "played" with the English language such as Lewis Carroll, John changed it to "Beatles" to also suggest "beat music".

"Beatals" was indeed just a step along the way to the final version.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Interview with Paul McCartney...

...


> THE shocking images of oil-covered wildlife and ruined beaches across the Gulf of Mexico have horrified millions.
> But passionate green campaigner Sir Paul McCartney believes the environmental disaster may have a silver lining, with the search for clean, renewable energy now being pushed forward.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3027440/Exclusive-Paul-McCartney-chat.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paul McCartney's Sunday London show to be streamed live on YouTube for free*

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...-show-to-be-streamed-live-on-YouTube-for-free


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paul McCartney: In Performance at the White House*

Wed 7/28 7:00 PM Central time PBS (Cbl) 1 hour, 30 minutes TV-G
(check local listings)



> Paul McCartney accepts the Gershwin Prize for Popular Song. Performers include Stevie Wonder, Elvis Costello, the Jonas Brothers, Herbie Hancock, Emmylou Harris, Corinne Bailey Rae, Dave Grohl, Faith Hill, Lang Lang and Jack White.





DianaMo said:


> "Paul McCartney: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song In Performance at the White House" tapes on Tuesday, June 2 and airs on *Wednesday, July 28 at 8 p.m. ET on PBS stations* nationwide, followed by an encore presentation at 9:30 p.m.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/inperformanceatthewhitehouse/
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Late Show With David Letterman*



> Next episode: Paul McCartney; Bruce Willis
> 
> Fri 7/23 10:35 PM Central CBS (Cbl) 1 hour, 02 minutes TV-PG
> 
> Musician Paul McCartney; actor Bruce Willis presents the Top Ten list.


-----------

We'll probably see more McCartney related tv shows / reports on the various entertainment news programs this week.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> *Paul McCartney: In Performance at the White House*
> 
> Wed 7/28 7:00 PM


Finally got a chance to watch this tonight - very entertaining. Really liked some of the guest arrangements, though I could have easily done without the Jonas bros and Jack White (exactly why is he so highly regarded? I just don't see/hear it).

Spinning this one off to DVD. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I liked the Jonas Brothers version of "Drive My Car".

Hey, if this band thing doesn't work out for them, they could do well as a Beatles tribute band...

I guess they did have an excellent band backing them up though.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

The marine sergeant playing the piccolo trumpet in Penny Lane was spot on. I mean he was *absolutely* perfect.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> The marine sergeant playing the piccolo trumpet in Penny Lane was spot on. I mean he was *absolutely* perfect.


I backed up that song to show the trumpet player to my husband.

Was glad that he was introduced to the audience.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> *Paul McCartney: In Performance at the White House*
> 
> Wed 7/28 7:00 PM Central time PBS (Cbl) 1 hour, 30 minutes TV-G
> (check local listings)


My wife and I watched this the other day as well. She is a huge McCartney fan. Most of it was very good. I too could have done with out the Jonas brother or Jack White. I thought he was horrible really.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> though I could have easily done without the Jonas bros and Jack White (exactly why is he so highly regarded? I just don't see/hear it).
> 
> Spinning this one off to DVD. Thanks for the heads up!


Yeah me either. I have it on my cable company PVR but, the best I can do is RCA jacks out. Too bad they aren't / can't sell this. When we move next month (hopefully) she will lose it.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Found this today via Comcast OnDemand in the Music section.

It's only an hour long...I guess without the commercials that makes sense.

*Later ... With Jools Holland*
Paul McCartney, The Flaming Lips and Others

Performances include Paul McCartney, the Flaming Lips, Travis and
Shola Ama & LCGC.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 05/04/2008)
2008 | 90 mins


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The Geraldo Rivera 40 years show included some video of Paul and Linda, and John and Yoko that I haven't seen before.

They might re-air it, keep your eyes open for this show.
http://www.foxnewsinsider.com/author/geraldo-at-large/

GERALDO RIVERA: 50 Highs and Lows From 40 Years In News
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010...business-television-audience-michael-jackson/


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Exclusive: Rock 'N Roll Treasure Revealed*
By TARA WALLIS-FINESTONE
Updated 8:12 AM PDT, Mon, Sep 13, 2010



> The images are incredible. They're candid, personal photographs of rock royalty: John Lennon, George Harrison, Ringo Starr and Paul McCartney.
> 
> They are from the personal collection of Patti Daley, a Southern California woman who has stored them for decades underneath her bed in her home two hours east of Los Angeles. *The collection features dozens of photographs of the Beatles post-breakup in the early 1970s*.


http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local-beat/Rock-N-Roll-Treasure-Revealed-102741569.html

Part 2 of NBCLA's "Rock 'N Roll Treasure"
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local-beat/Rock-N-Roll-Treasure-Part-2-102822909.html


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

PSA: my wife tells me that Paul AND Ringo are going to be on Larry King tonight.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for pointing this out.

*Coming up on LKL!

FRIDAY: BEATLES REUNION*



> *Paul McCartney! Ringo Starr! Yoko Ono! Olivia Harrison! A special Beatles reunion on John Lennons 70th birthday a Larry King Live encore!*


http://larrykinglive.blogs.cnn.com/


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> PSA: my wife tells me that Paul AND Ringo are going to be on Larry King tonight.


A repeat from June 26, 2007.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

edc said:


> A repeat from June 26, 2007.


I should have known that her intel would be faulty...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

They really should ask Ringo's permission first...

*Elvis Presley and Ringo Starr To Be Placed In Time Capsule*

http://kearth101.radio.com/2010/10/27/elvis-presley-and-ringo-starr-to-be-placed-in-time-capsule/


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Saturday Night Live*

Next episode: Host Paul Rudd; Paul McCartney performs

Sat 12/11 10:29 PM 1 hour, 33 minutes TV-14

Host Paul Rudd; Paul McCartney performs.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

For the next month, Sirius has made Ch33 (fka "The Bridge") the Paul McCartney channel. Runs until Dec 26.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I wonder if Paul is performing on SNL in memory of John Lennon, since the airdate is so close to his murderversary.

BTW, is this the first we've heard about this James Taylor story?

*James Taylor: I Met Lennon's Killer Day Before The Murder*
http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/23/anglophenia.jsp?bc_id=2164



DianaMo said:


> *Saturday Night Live*
> 
> Next episode: Host Paul Rudd; Paul McCartney performs
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul McCartney @ Jimmy Fallon show

Did anyone else notice that when Paul was introduced, the Roots played a Rutles song "Hold My Hand (yeah, yeah)"? Yeah, I don't think that's online either. 

*Paul McCartney @ Jimmy Fallon show*, Part 1 (12/9/10)
Jimmy and Paul talk about some of Paul's recent achievements and his show at the White House.
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/paul-mccartney-part-1-12-9-10/1264376

Paul McCartney, *Part 2 *(12/9/10)
Paul tells Jimmy about being robbed at knifepoint in Nigeria
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/paul-mccartney-part-2-12-9-10/1264378

*Paul McCartney & Jimmy Sing Scrambled Eggs *(The Original Yesterday)
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon...y-sing-the-original-yesterday-scrambled-eggs/

*Paul McCartney: Here Today* (12/9/10)
In honor of his friend John Lennon, Paul performs his song "Here Today".
I was rather expecting it to end with "All those year's ago".
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/paul-mccartney-here-today-12910/1264394/


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

astrohip said:


> For the next month, Sirius has made Ch33 (fka "The Bridge") the Paul McCartney channel. Runs until Dec 26.


Said channel ( plus others on XM/Sirius)

Tomorrow 8:00 pm ET
Paul McCartney will perform at Harlems world famous Apollo Theater for the first time at an exclusive, invitation-only concert for SiriusXM listeners. McCartney will perform songs from his unrivalled back catalog, including many Beatles, Wings and solo classics.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paul McCartney & Wings: One Hand Clapping*

Thu 12/23 2:00 AM Central time VH1 CLASSICS (Cbl) 
1 hour No rating

Wow, talk about a blast from the past.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*The 33rd Annual Kennedy Center Honors *
Tue 12/28 8:00 PM Central CBS 2 hours No rating



> Singer-songwriter Merle Haggard, composer Jerry Herman, choreographer Bill T. Jones, *musician Paul McCartney* and TV host Oprah Winfrey receive recognition in the annual ceremony.


http://www.kennedy-center.org/programs/specialevents/honors/

http://www.kennedy-center.org/explorer/artists/?entity_id=64663&source_type=A


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Said channel ( plus others on XM/Sirius)
> 
> Tomorrow 8:00 pm ET
> Paul McCartney will perform at Harlems world famous Apollo Theater for the first time at an exclusive, invitation-only concert for SiriusXM listeners. McCartney will perform songs from his unrivalled back catalog, including many Beatles, Wings and solo classics.


Listened to the first half of this the other night - he was NOT in good form.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Holy thread bump....and....LOLOLOL


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jlb said:


> Holy thread bump....and....LOLOLOL


Memory is a strange thing. I saw that pic I shared on FB, and thought it was hilarious. Then I remembered @DianaMo always used to post Macca updates in this thread, and thought this would be a good place to share it. Went searching, and found it dated back to 2010!!!. I would have bet big money that it had only been a couple years. Six years!!


----------

